# Whats a good all-purpose snowboard tool?



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I carry this with me always. It's helped me a lot to when I needed to change stances for the conditions

DAKINE : TORQUE DRIVER

The tips come off so you don't have a risk of impaling yourself if u fall


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Luigi6459 said:


> I carry this with me always. It's helped me a lot to when I needed to change stances for the conditions
> 
> DAKINE : TORQUE DRIVER
> 
> The tips come off so you don't have a risk of impaling yourself if u fall


i have this, and i do NOT like it. the tips get all rusty and eventually don't fit snug b/c of the rust and fall out whenever you try and use them. i ended up just taping the philips head in. frustrating.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

berg said:


> i have this, and i do NOT like it. the tips get all rusty and eventually don't fit snug b/c of the rust and fall out whenever you try and use them. i ended up just taping the philips head in. frustrating.



haha

two things: 

i love that freakin cat

what tool do you suggest?


----------



## DuncanShea (Feb 2, 2008)

I have this Burton FBI6

Burton Tools & Tuning Burton FBI 6 Tool

I like it because all the tools fold out (no interchangeable bits to lose in the snow), it is compact, and it is smooth. One nice thing about the tool is you can open it 90 degrees instead of full open -- I have Flow NXT bindings and other tools make it hard to get to the binding screws without removing the strap.

The bottle opener is detachable but odds are I will not be on a slope somewhere trying to use it (that is for my flask of brandy).


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

DaKine Tools & Tuning Dakine Binding tool

I'm looking into one of these...dirt cheap and free shipping...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I got the Burton Bullet Tool. It is good, no problems but not great to have on you when riding and but it has everything you need. I was looking at that Burton FBI 6 Tool and it looks like the better deal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

that fbi6 tool looks real tight, sierrasnow free shipping ftw. the dakine one minger linked to is dirt cheap, but it looks like it might have interchangable/removable parts, which i would _highly_ recommend against.

and thanks for the shout out on coke cat, it cracks me up everytime i look at it.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I ordered the one I linked to. Worst comes to worst, since everything in my setup is one size, I'll superglue it in.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a burton bullet as well. Its a great tool. great quality.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

I'm looking for a tool to carry with me on the slopes. I checked out the link to the Dakine tool but it looks like the tool selection may be a little different from what it was in 2008 maybe? Maybe some new tools have come on the market since then. Any recommendations?


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

I've heard the bakoda Mciver driver, it does look the best, but I don't know if they sell them any more.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, it looks like a nice tool to have, but it seems to be in short supply online. Amazon doesn't have any in stock...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

in my opinion the best tool is the burton bullit, nice and compact compared to most other tools and has a ratchet for easy tightening


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Amazon.com: Bakoda Zackly Driver: Sports & Outdoors

I like that one. The burton bullet tool is also nice, although it rusted up a bit on me (nothing major, just the tips). I lost both, so unfortunately I'm going to have to replace them.

Also I really don't like that Dakine Torque driver. Fits awkward in my hand and has an awkward shape for stuffing into pockets.


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

I have this.

686 :: Original

Not the most ergonomic but at least I can wear it. Has a bottle cap opener too.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

berg said:


> i have this, and i do NOT like it. the tips get all rusty and eventually don't fit snug b/c of the rust and fall out whenever you try and use them. i ended up just taping the philips head in. frustrating.


Make sure the little metal ball is lined up properly with the piece of metal that wraps around the end of the ratchet.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Hmmm... pretty ingenious idea. Worth some checking out. Thanks!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I used to have the Dakine tool but it siezed up eventually. I snagged a Bakoda randomly from a shop on the mountain because I was parked very far away and didn't want to go grab my toolbag. It actually is the best tool I've ever had. It's one of the T-grip style ones made of clear polycarbonate. The threaded cap has an insert slot so you can drop the driver bits back into it without opening it back up.

But the most important and awesome feature it has is that the wrench that came with it has two rare earth magnets in it. The mags are the little round ones you can buy in the magnet sets for your office desk toys. This is genius because all the bits stick together and when you drop one back inside with through the cap it stays in. You'll never lose a driver bit, even if you have to do an emergency tightening on the trail in deep snow.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I used to have the Dakine tool but it siezed up eventually. I snagged a Bakoda randomly from a shop on the mountain because I was parked very far away and didn't want to go grab my toolbag. It actually is the best tool I've ever had. It's one of the T-grip style ones made of clear polycarbonate. The threaded cap has an insert slot so you can drop the driver bits back into it without opening it back up.
> 
> But the most important and awesome feature it has is that the wrench that came with it has two rare earth magnets in it. The mags are the little round ones you can buy in the magnet sets for your office desk toys. This is genius because all the bits stick together and when you drop one back inside with through the cap it stays in. You'll never lose a driver bit, even if you have to do an emergency tightening on the trail in deep snow.


I've been googling around to see if I can get one of those. I think you're referring to the Bakoda Jimmy Driver tool, right? Seems to be out of stock or discontinued at several of the e-tailers.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I used to have the Dakine tool but it siezed up eventually. I snagged a Bakoda randomly from a shop on the mountain because I was parked very far away and didn't want to go grab my toolbag. It actually is the best tool I've ever had. It's one of the T-grip style ones made of clear polycarbonate. The threaded cap has an insert slot so you can drop the driver bits back into it without opening it back up.
> 
> But the most important and awesome feature it has is that the wrench that came with it has two rare earth magnets in it. The mags are the little round ones you can buy in the magnet sets for your office desk toys. This is genius because all the bits stick together and when you drop one back inside with through the cap it stays in. You'll never lose a driver bit, even if you have to do an emergency tightening on the trail in deep snow.




Dakine mulitool has worked well for me the past few years, you can find them for $10 on sale at REI occasionally (pretty sure that's where I got mine). I have a Bakoda multi-tool, but I can't travel with it because it doubles as a bowl and narc dogs frown on "residue" and "paraphernalia".


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

I'm ordering a Jimmy driver here in a bit, found a Canadian site that should have enough until I can order in July.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

TofuSama said:


> I'm ordering a Jimmy driver here in a bit, found a Canadian site that should have enough until I can order in July.


Damn, the sharp end on if makes it look like its designed to seperate ribs.

I had the dakine version of this and used to keep in in my side leg pocket, but found that it slapped about a bit and was kinda hurting my knee/leg. Damned good drivers though so long as you can keep the rust off of the bits .


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

you can just go to a hardware store and get some bits for like $5 if they ever get too rusted out.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

david_z said:


> Dakine mulitool has worked well for me the past few years, you can find them for $10 on sale at REI occasionally (pretty sure that's where I got mine). I have a Bakoda multi-tool, but I can't travel with it because it doubles as a bowl and narc dogs frown on "residue" and "paraphernalia".


I was pondering this the other day when i was looking at a bakoda multi. I guess, if some one uses your tool for "things other than tightening bindings" while your overseas...it stays in country...


----------

